# Decent battery clamps



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Can anyone please suggest a better battery clamp the the snap on type that came with the van.Twice now they have managed to unclamp themselves with no imput from me.Are there more than 1 type available?Also what do you use when you have multiple cables to terminate at each clamp?Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I would really like some indecent ones.

Sorry.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I use ones like this that I bought in Belgium.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pcs...a-for-Auto-Suitable-for-small/1412936797.html

Here 
http://euroshop.be/winkel.asp?id=1&cid=68

It is well worth a visit as it's range of stuff (all sorts of stuff!) is unrivalled ANYWHERE.

Open 7 days a week and a cheap 24/7 automat filling station.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/POSITIVE-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item43c4e2a00a


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/POSITIVE-AND-NEGATIVE-BATTERY-TERMINAL-CLAMPS-WITH-3-BOLT-ON-CONNECTIONS-/291065995274?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item43c4e2a00a


Those are the very ones I have just replaced with the brass ones - they had started to twist and wouldn't tighten properly any more.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sorry I don't use them

I much prefer to use batteries that have studs. Far more secure


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree with Techno, but when you have to use clamps then these are heavy duty and we sell them at work (I doubt if VSAdmin will worry about this blatant ad,but if they do then tough) and can supply a pair at £15


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> Sorry I don't use them


Neither do I - anymore. :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you having problems with this type?

http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/level5/module.jsp?moduleId=cpc/250994.xml

I don't use them in the MH but I have several sets connecting large batteries in my garage.

Never any problems with "unclamping".


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

pippin said:


> Are you having problems with this type?
> 
> http://cpc.farnell.com/jsp/level5/module.jsp?moduleId=cpc/250994.xml
> 
> ...


In a static situation you won't get any problems, but when subjected to vibrations in a vehicle environment they are a favourite :roll: failure point in foreign vehicles


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

In my van the leisure battery have these:










And to connect more wires to the battery the cable is a couple of inches, then another wire connected to it with cable eyes on a largeish bolt. And two or three more cables eyed on to the same bolt.

Would it be better to have something like these?










But then a large metal bolt should be OK electricity wise?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

Would anyone here know of a clamp with a fuse built in, or a suitable fuse that would connect in line?

I had a clamp rattle itself loose and then melted the terminal entirely. If there had been a fuse at the terminal hopeful it would have stopped the problem?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is unlikely that a fuse would have prevented the terminal from melting.

Fuses fail due to excess current - in your instance the current would have been reduced due to the increased resistance of the terminal joint.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sprinta:

"In a static situation you won't get any problems, but when subjected to vibrations in a vehicle environment they are a favourite failure point in foreign vehicles"

A cable tie around the coloured bit would easily prevent it from springing up and unclamping.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

true, but it's a bit of a fnarf to have to do that. We see lots of Peugeots, Renaults, Citroens with the slipping terminals. Don't buy French cr&p, Nuff said :wink:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sprinta said:


> . . . "Don't buy French cr&p, Nuff said :wink:


True - but it's better than our UK (Chinese) made cr&p !


----------

